# Reptile shops in Kings Lynn, Norfolk



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening all.

I've just moved from Essex up to Kings Lynn in Norfolk. While driving around i haven't seen any Reptile shops. Had a quick look on google but hasn't really come up with anything.

I've had a quick search on here but the only posts i can find related to Norfolk seem to be in Norwich, Gt Yarmouth and somewhere else far away.

Anyone know where my nearest one might be?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

There's 2 that I know of but one isn't very good so I will recommend the better one!! Here: Reptile Crazy Norwichs Leading and Largest reptile and exotics Retailer, snakes, Green Tree Pythons, lizards, tortoises, frogs, toads, spiders and much more. Hope this helps


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheers for the quick reply.

Norwich is abit far to travel just for mice TBH, as its a good 50mins - hour. 

Something abit closer to home would be nicer.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Errmm not sure then mate sorry! Someone else should come along and give you a better idea. Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

And if your after mice I THINK theres a few breeders/keepers in norwich or you could post in classfieds on here.


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> And if your after mice I THINK theres a few breeders/keepers in norwich or you could post in classfieds on here.


 
The frozen kind


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right!! lol sorry thought you meant as pets!!! silly me!!


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Oh right!! lol sorry thought you meant as pets!!! silly me!!


 
LOL, no its my fault for not stating it in the first place. Easy mistake.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

i work at giant pet store in norwich, im happy to bring them accross to you.. we sell all frozen stuff.. and the crickets.locust.worms etc etc, and chicks too...


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

King's lynn koi sell mice.. they're on the north lynn industrial estate though they're not overly cheap if not theres a place in downham market that does em slightly cheaper.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

There are 2 shops in wisbech that do reptile stuff and kings lynn koi do aswell.
Norich have 2 shops that I frequent. :2thumb:
Pm me if you need anymore help.


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> i work at giant pet store in norwich, im happy to bring them accross to you.. we sell all frozen stuff.. and the crickets.locust.worms etc etc, and chicks too...


Ah cool, whats it called? Might pop in and have a look when i'm next that way.

That would be cool, will call upon that as a last option though as its a good 55miles either way.




sandmatt said:


> King's lynn koi sell mice.. they're on the north lynn industrial estate though they're not overly cheap if not theres a place in downham market that does em slightly cheaper.


Ah top stuff, thats closer to home. Will go and have a look. Thanks.




potter556 said:


> There are 2 shops in wisbech that do reptile stuff and kings lynn koi do aswell.
> Norich have 2 shops that I frequent. :2thumb:
> Pm me if you need anymore help.


Cheers for the reply. Will PM you if i need anymore help. Thanks.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

the giant pet store, its off fifers lane, next to the airport..


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> the giant pet store, its off fifers lane, next to the airport..


 
Original name lol. It had better be Giant or i'll be upset! lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

its a warehouse.. we do all the 20kg dog/cat/ferret/guinea/rabbit/horse feeds etc etc etc

our rep section is poor i will warn you..

but the frozen stuff isnt bad =D


----------



## Kyukaji (Feb 23, 2009)

pet neccesitys in gaywood in king's lynn sell frozen mice, rats, as well as locusts and crickets


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Kyukaji said:


> pet neccesitys in gaywood in king's lynn sell frozen mice, rats, as well as locusts and crickets


Really? thats just round the corner from me but ive never been in there.


----------

